# How to fatten up a dog?



## tillywink (Feb 11, 2011)

Newbie here! :thumbup:

We've recently rescued a great dog but she is very very skinny

I'm assuming she's only ever been fed tit bits as she has never seen biscuits before and doesn't like them at all.

I've got her on beef or lamb depending what the butcher has in and I mix the biscuits with with the beef or lamb and a little gravy.
She's eating it her coat has improved some what after a bath and a few good meals, but wondered if any one knows of what I should be feeding her on to get a good few kg's on her?


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Has she had the "all clear" from vets re her health? How old is she and what type of dog/breed. This might help people offer a little advice


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I wouldn't feed gravy, as it's quite high in salt... Unless it's dog gravy


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Firstly, pop her down to the vets for a good check over to see if there is anything causing her to be underweight, and make sure she's wormed.

When my Greyhounds came to me, they were both extremely underweight. I built them up with small, regular meals- much better than 1 or 2 larger ones, and I soaked their feed in lactol, which is a puppy milk. I also used calopet, which is a high energy paste, and they still get this occasionally now if I think they're dropping slightly.

I know it's tempting, but try not to overfeed her with lots of huge meals, to get the best nutrition from the food, little and often is the best way to go, otherwise it'll all just come out the other end!!


----------



## tillywink (Feb 11, 2011)

We've been feeding her 4 small meals a day to give her chance to digest.

The gravy is 'dog' gravy from Pets at Home, she quite likes it so it must taste good!

She was vet checked at the rescue and had a full clean bill of health except for her weight. She's 5kgs lighter than the average for her breed. 
She's a staffie

*We are at our vets on Thursday. Wormed and flead on Friday just gone

I might swap her biscuits for puppy biscuits and see if that helps a little.

When we collected her from the rescue her hip bones were showing through :scared:
But she'll get there.

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

What kibble are you using?


----------



## tillywink (Feb 11, 2011)

At the moment we are feeding her 'burns' adult food

But. . . May try her on puppy food for a little bit to get her weight up, what do you think?


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Not expecting you to read all of the thread below but - if you read bits of it you will see that I rescued a dog recently who had been badly treated - kept in a crate in a shed for 10 years and very malnourished.

3 weeks later he has put on 3kg - started him off on 5 meals a day. The vet told me to feed him the amount of food for his ideal weight (not his current weight) - split into 5 meals.

After a week I reduced it to 4 meals (same quantity in total) - then a week later down to 3 meals - now down to 2. He is still 6kg under the weight he should be but because he has degenerative spine he is to only put on another 2kg and the vet will be happy.

it is important to feed a good quality food - ask your vet for advice as they will obviously see the condition of him and know if there are any additional problems that need to be catered for.

Well done you for taking on a rescue - pictures please! :thumbup:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/142283-im-saving-dog-being-pts.html


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Burns is well known for helping dogs to loose/maintain weight- due to the high rice content it's very low fat. It's a good food, but certainly won't help her to gain weight I'm afraid.

You could always try puppy food, but if she were mine I'd rather try her a different brand of adult kibble. If cost isn't an issue Orijen is pretty much the best kibble out there, or failing that James Wellbeloved, Arden Grange (lamb & rice) or Fish4Dogs are all good foods.


----------

